# another cfl bud



## slowmo77 (Jul 15, 2008)

heres another cfl bud, this is from badseed nothing really special about it except the pink hairs. i thought it was pretty and wanted to share it with you guys and gals.. here she is.


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Jul 15, 2008)

she's a looker


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jul 15, 2008)

Nice bud.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 18, 2008)

mann looking chronic...


----------



## I'M SMOKEY JOE (Jul 18, 2008)

damn nice for bagseed!!!!


----------



## iiq van condet (Jul 18, 2008)

i love u... budd


----------



## captainbh420 (Nov 12, 2008)

looks good man, good job


----------



## smokingjoe (Nov 12, 2008)

I'd smoke it!


----------

